# Lets see your air ride videos. (request of Rico_arg)



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

RICO this is for you! 
Profile shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNDRMucMs8w 
(yeah v-dub)








From underneath
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDwFA9AoqrE 
This is me towing my car w/ a dead battery. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
(pulling it out to jump it was way easier than replacing the battery)
AND my favorite... Crushing a can.








http://uncutvideo.aol.com/user...dex=0
Enjoy! And post your videos ! 










_Modified by Santi at 12:52 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u ........you skinny - chicken legs - colombian..










_Modified by rico_arg at 3:53 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (rico_arg)*

Video makes me look skinnier than i am.. But i am skinny. 6'4" 175lbs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Gaining weight its complicated for me.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Video makes me look skinnier than i am.. But i am skinny. 6'4" 175lbs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Gaining weight its complicated for me. 


haha join the club im 6'3" and 175 lol


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Video makes me look skinnier than i am.. But i am skinny. 6'4" 175lbs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif *Gaining weight its complicated for me.* 

I have no problem, I can lend you some.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I have no problem, I can lend you some.
 lol exactly.. same here..


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I want a EurGhetto sticker


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

your fronts dont go too high!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_I want a EurGhetto sticker










no you don't..........
those arnt even made any more.. it's my site and i didnt even get one hahaha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I have no problem, I can lend you some.

then bring it to H2O.









_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_I want a EurGhetto sticker









there is very few around, that one specifically has 3 layers. 
I believe PSI is working on some. But idk who's gonna get them. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_your fronts dont go too high!









i know, its awesome.. They can still go a bit higher, i didnt go all the way up. 

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

no you don't..........
those arnt even made any more.. it's my site and i didnt even get one hahaha

Thats because you have a Eurghetto Plate... .








I'll have skinny kid make you a sticker, make you 10 stickers for that plate.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

santi, are you using 1/2" lines in back? seems pretty harsh


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

NO, 1/4" actually. I have flow controls i need to adjust.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

only video i have of the car hittin switches.... minute 2:33
its all about remotes








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMO6Fgn_GJA


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

LMAO. thats awesome.






















I also added another video. 


_Modified by Santi at 12:54 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

http://www.upstate-society.com....html
staring your very own Plain.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Santi)*

yay! i can post on this thread! lol
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_yay! i can post on this thread! lol
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv

That **** is SLOW.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

This is before flow control valves were installed!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A813i351ZY


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (moacur)*

I can't wait for my flow controls to get here. 
rebuild my rear setup 
get lower.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_This is before flow control valves were installed!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A813i351ZY























what u have 1/2" lines.. damn..


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
That **** is SLOW.

its slow when i use the presets, a bit quicker doing it manually 
1. car-off, bags deflated
2. turn on, inflates then goes to ride height
3. fully inflate
4. fully deflate
http://s56.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
its slow when i use the presets, a bit quicker doing it manually 
1. car-off, bags deflated
2. turn on, inflates then goes to ride height
3. fully inflate
4. fully deflate
http://s56.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv

That's sweet. Exactly the speed I'd like. What size lines are you running? 1/4"?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
That's sweet. Exactly the speed I'd like. What size lines are you running? 1/4"?

x2 I would love something that slow. I'm running 1/4" all around and it still pops up mad quick


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Retromini)*

the system was pre-built
airpod by air ride technologies
http://www.ridetech.com/catalog/airpod-94-1.html


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
x2 I would love something that slow. I'm running 1/4" all around and it still pops up mad quick

you need these... http://www.controlresourcesinc...%2D07


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your air ride videos. (Santi)*

ryanmiller's. 
hope you dont mind








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKjfY7utKKM


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

3/8" valves, 1/2" line. Because slow is boring.
Full tank 200psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qWlWnHxaMI


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

damn that shiz jumps too fast....


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_3/8" valves, 1/2" line. Because slow is boring.
Full tank 200psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qWlWnHxaMI

lol looks like you're about to hit windshield with your head when your back bags inflate.
that's just insane man


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Haha yeah it's quick, but never that quick. I got a switch to turn my compressors on/off so my tank is never really that full. That's probably the only time to tank has ever seen 200 psi.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_3/8" valves, 1/2" line. Because slow is boring.
Full tank 200psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qWlWnHxaMI

yeah that is pretty quick


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

3/8" Lines, Front has 1/4" leader lines. I need to get flow controls for the rear so I can just hold my pancake button. I like it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBJtxuDcQHM


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

found this one of jeffs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A813i351ZY


----------

